# Wie oft funktioniert eine Schutzschaltung im Netzteil?



## WRC-User (31. August 2016)

Be Quit 550W Bulk 80+
Ist zwar noch nie passiert das eine schutzschaltung gegriffen hat aber wie oft hebt sowas?
ist das schlecht fürs Netzteil wenn es oft passiert?

-Bequit 550W B8 80+
-Intel Core I7 6700K 4,8Ghz
-Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 
-Asrock Z170 extreme3
-Ballistix Sport LT 32Gb DDR4
-KFA² GeForce GTX960 4Gb EX OC

Netzteil schutzfunktionen :
OCP (Überstromschutz)
OVP (Überspannungsschutz)
UVP (Unterspannungschutz)
SCP (Kurzschlussschutz)
OTP (Überhitzschutz)✓
OPP (Überlastschutz)


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2016)

Das sind alles Digitale Funktionen und keine One-Time Lösungen wie früher . Die sollten also durch "auslösen" keinerlei abnutzung haben .


----------



## Madorius (31. August 2016)

Hallo WRC-User,



> Das sind alles Digitale Funktionen und keine One-Time Lösungen wie  früher . Die sollten also durch "auslösen" keinerlei abnutzung haben .



Das ist fachlich gesehen, absoluter Müll. Gerade günstigere Modelle, wie die so oft als "Chinaböller" bezeichneten Non-Marken Netzteile weit unter 50€ verwenden für mehrere Abschaltfunktionen sehr einfache elektro-Mechanismen die ohne eine fachgerechte Reperatur nicht zurückgesetzt werden können. Daher ist für Otto Normal auch meist beim Auslösen einer dieser Mechanismen, ein solches Netzteil auch Schrottreif, da sie sich keine Reperatur zutrauen. Was aber auch absolut richtig und gut ist, da ich dir als Elektroniker und Feuerwehrmann in Personalunion sagen kann, dass Computernetzteile durchaus eine relevante Brandquelle darstellen. Also als Laie Finger weg und nicht selber rumbasteln!

Die Schutzfunktionen als "Digitale Funktionen" zu benennen ist falsch. Die Auslösemechanismen sind auch heute immer noch elektro-mechanisch oder elektro-chemisch und setzen sich ohne digitale Ansteuerung zurück.  Viele dieser "alt" wirkenden Elektro-Mechanismen sind Heute überall im Einsatz und werden bestimmt auch nicht schnell verdrängt werden, denn ihre Funktionsweise ist mitunter einfach nur genial und es Bedarf keiner Überholung.

Um das Ganze zu veranschaulichen hier mal das gute alte Wikipedia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Innern eines PC-Netzteils *A* - Wechselspannungseingang ( 230 V AC ) *B* - Netzspannungsfilter und Gehäuseerdungsleitung (Grün-Gelb), zur Gehäuseschraube *C* - Gefilterte Netzspannung *D* - Sicherung *E* - NTC - Heißleiter zu Einschaltstrombegrenzung *F* - Überbrückter Netzfilter, wurde nach *B* verlegt, um der PFC-Drossel Platz zu bieten *G* - Gleichrichter *H* - Anschluss für PFC-Drossel. *SW* sind die schwarz markierten Anschlüsse für den 115 V Eingangsspannungsschalter (In diesem Exemplar nicht eingebaut) *J* - Primäre Glättungskondensatoren 2x 200 V *K* - Kühlkörper für Schalttransistoren *L* - Haupttransformator *M* - Optokoppler *N* - Standby Transformator *O* - Gebündelte Enden der Sekundärwicklungen - Masse (0 V) *P* - Kühlkörper für Sekundärgleichrichter *R* - 5 V-SB Glättungskondensatoren *S* - 5 V und 12 V Speicherdrossel *T* - 3.3 V Speicherdrossel *U* - Glättungskondensatoren für 3.3 V, 5 V, 12 V - jeweils zwei (diese unterliegen der intensivsten Belastung durch Mischstrom) *W* - Ausgangskabelbaum _Links von_ *K*: Zeitgliedkondensatoren; ein Ausfall zerstört Q1/Q2 und löst die Sicherung aus _Zwischen_ *L* _und_ *N*: Rückkopplungsübertrager _Zwischen_ *N* _und_ *O*: 5 V auf 3.3V Phasenschieberdrossel _Weiser Anschluss neben_ *T*: Interner Lüftermotor _Zwischen_ *L* _und_ *W*: (nicht bestückt L4 und C23) nicht geschaltete -5 V

Bild und Beschreibung aus dem Wikipedia-Eintrag "PC-Netzteil". Ursprünglich hochgeladen von "Hans Haase".

Hier siehst du verschiedene Schutzeinrichtungen. "D" zum Beispiel ist ein einfach NTC sprich Heißleiter. Dieser soll das überhitzen dieses Netzteils verhindern. Er wird ab einer bestimmten Temperatur (durhc eine elektro-chemischen Ablauf im inneren des Bauteils) leitend und schlatet das Netzteil dadurch ab. 

Ein Verschleiß stellt sich bei diesem Bauteil nicht ein, ausser es wird ausserhalb der Spezifikation betreiben. D.h. es wäre eine zu hohe Eingangsspannung gegeben < 230V. Dafür ist die Feinsicherung "E" integriert. Sie dient auch als eine Schutzeinrichtung, welche aber eben im diesem Fall den NTC vor zu hoher Eingangsspannung schützt. Da aber ein Netzteil selten einer zu hohen Netzspannung ausgesetzt wird, kommt der Ausfall dieser Feinsicherung sehr selten vor und durch das Einsetzen einer neuen Feinsicherung ist eine Reperatur sehr unaufwendig.

Ich hoffe du kannst damit etwas anfangen. Grundsätzlich ist es recht selten, der Fall das eine aufgelöster Mechanismus repariert werden muss, da sich dieser selber zurücksetzt. Falls aber offensichtlich einer dieser Mechnismen greift muss auch etwas ziemlich schief gegangen sein, denn das Netzteil wurde dann  nicht ordnungsgemäß genutzt. Den Grund dafür herrauszufinden und das beheben dessen ist dann also der erste Schritt und natürlich ist es schlecht.

Gruß

Max


----------



## WRC-User (31. August 2016)

Und das heißt kurzgesagt?
PS: in der frage war was falsch zitiert bei denn schutzfunktionen sind alle vorhanden weil ich ausversehen bei der Bequit webseite die hacken mit kopiert habe.


----------

